

Where do we go from here? - czottmann
http://hmans.io/2012/04/05/where-do-we-go-from-here/
Blogs, laziness and THE FUTURE: good post by @hmans.
======
binbasti
_We need to own our blogs, our social networks, our email (raise your hand if
you're not using Google Mail – see?); at some point even our infrastructure_

Shouldn't that include comments on Schnitzelpress blogs, too?

~~~
hmans
Yup, SP will at some point -- hopefully not too far into the future -- host
its own comments/likes/links/feedback. Right now I'm trying to figure out how
do this right.

